# Salt Water Plant Caulerpa Prolifera in Brackish?



## Tim Wheatley (Jul 21, 2010)

Does anyone know if Caulerpa Prolifera can survive in a high salinity Brackish aquarium at 1.012-1.015?

I ask because there's lots of notes where you can buy it about not releasing it into rivers (which would obviously be freshwater!) because of it's prolific growing capability (hence the name of the plant, I guess!)

Thanks to anybody who can help!


----------



## Nephew (Mar 11, 2011)

I am now try it in my 29g brak with 1.015
I will let you know how it works out.


----------

